# Pure Pleasure



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been noticing so many people w/ problems in the bedroom-DUH-sex in marriage. But I think a big key is to keep it new, keep it light, and have fun. I don't always laugh during sex but I have, I do and we have fun. OMGosh I remember times handcuffing my wife to the bed just so she'd stay long enough for me to finish but we had gotten into "ok now touch my ???? and now we kiss ok done w/ that....here we ugh DONE- hey what's for dinner? That was the worst! When it was new- what was the one thing that made the 2 of you want to do it? If the answer is anything close to "I wanted to please her/him" you need to get back to square 1 and allow your partner to feel that 'ol feeling again but keep it new, keep it fresh, and keep the love.
Mouse


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Smackdown said:


> and now we kiss ok done w/ that....here we ugh DONE- hey what's for dinner? That was the worst! When it was new- what was the one thing that made the 2 of you want to do it? If the answer is anything close to "I wanted to please her/him" you need to get back to square 1 and allow your partner to feel that 'ol feeling again but keep it new, keep it fresh, and keep the love.


So true, sometimes we loose the "Creativity" along the way though (with kids, projects, our jobs, etc)-- we need to purposely set our minds on these romantic & passionate adventures- make them new every day. It starts with our thinking. 

My husband used to say I talked about the "paint on the ceiling"- I guess these things bothered him but he never said anything (back then)- problem was, he was not talking! My mind did stray on other things outside the bedroom. Now a days I have my mind where it SHOULD BE -on us in these moments of pleasure. He still doesn't say much but he is very happy I am no longer talking about "the paint on the ceiling", now it is more like "Take me for a ride cowboy!".  

I have incorporated games, new lingerie, even some sex furniture (Ramp & wedge- just for something different), thought about getting a sex swing, still haven't tried toys, flavored lubes, soft porn watching, reading some erotic stories in bed, we've tried new positions, we flirt, get out the candles occasionally, plan a romantic Vacation, fill the room with music in the background to bring you back in time, take a bath together, lather yourselves in the shower, give an erotic massage, so much you can do- if you think about it !

And you are right, just laughing in bed. We still haven't tried the handcuffs yet, but I know we will get around to it. And if you get into a fight, fight naked, it is alot more fun.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

And if you get into a fight, fight naked, it is alot more fun.
Amen!! Everything is more fun naked......except that one bull fight in Mexico back in '89. lol 
Party on!
Mouse


----------

